# delta treestand buck



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought one early this year. I shot Field points only and I am the only one who shot at it. It was dang near shot in half in a month. I do shoot everynight but I only shoot around 24 arrows a night. The kill zone is so shot out I started shooting him in the rump. Took a little longer to shoot through that but I got it done in a month and a half. Oh and the head kept falling off. Thing never would stay on. 

If you don't shoot a lot it is OK but if you plan on putting some arrows in it I would think about stepping up to a little better target. I got what I could afford and got what I paid for.


----------

